# If you like SF on TV, your prayers have been answered



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 21, 2012)

Ignore the title - just watch.


----------



## sashamerideth (Mar 21, 2012)

Cool, hope this series does better than the last one. And Syfy had better not screw this one up. Ghost wrestling channel.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 21, 2012)

I almost don't want to get too excited. Syfy have a horrible track record with ... well Scifi. (which, considering their original brand name, is bs of the highest order frankly)

... you can bet it gets canceled early though just because some sod of a critic hates the cgi element. It's space opera, we can't exactly film on location can we. Live with it haha

I looks exciting and as long as it's characters are compelling and well acted, I'll be sure give it a go right to the end!


----------



## Rikilamaro (Mar 21, 2012)

Your link no longer works - the video's been blocked on YouTube. 
Just FYI.
Now I'm all curious, what are we all excited about?


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh wow, that's got to be the first time I got in before something was taken down. I feel quite badass  ha! Enough of that...

I believe it was called "blood & chrome", you may want to check the internet for official trailers? Or maybe this was a leak and we'll have to wait...

Who knows!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 21, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> Syfy have a horrible track record with ... well Scifi. (which, considering their original brand name, is bs of the highest order frankly)


MST3K cancelled + changed spelling to S-Y-F-Y = stopped watching that channel

Must be me Irish grudge. Or maybe they ran away with me Lucky Charms. Or maybe I should fix me typos if I'm going to scoff at Syfy's spelling.


Anyway... is this "fan made" trailer the show you're talking about?


----------



## Rikilamaro (Mar 21, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> Oh wow, that's got to be the first time I got in before something was taken down. I feel quite badass  ha! Enough of that...
> 
> I believe it was called "blood & chrome", you may want to check the internet for official trailers? Or maybe this was a leak and we'll have to wait...
> 
> Who knows!



That's because you are badass, JC.

At first I thought with the music and spaceships that I was looking at Serenity. Then my hopes were dashed. What a let down. However, if it is the show Legendary Sidekick linked I may have to watch it eventually.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 21, 2012)

Will it make sense if you haven't watched Caprica and so on? I know a few friends who've watched Battlestar Galactica, but that's as far as they got.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 21, 2012)

Its a battlestar spinoff? Hmmm. Well, I probably wouldn't watch it what with the umpteen seasons of lore that I've missed not watching the reboot or Caprica. 

Maybe that's something that this channel should look into... programs that fit their brand that aren't so closely tied into other series.

NB: That wasn't the trailer linked in the first post, good enough though  just less exciting looking.

ps. not as many explosions and shots of some pretty people haha


----------



## gerald.parson (Mar 30, 2012)

The series is cancelled. The movie, which was going to be the pilot is still a go.


----------

